# First Tractor show over here in England



## R S Atter (Nov 10, 2018)

23/1/22
Doesn’t seem that long ago I went to my last Vintage tractor show in 2021 over here in England, but this week I will be getting my tractor ready for its first tractor show in 2022 next weekend
The Royal Shepton and Mallet showground in the west of England are hosting the indoor show that normally has over 200 tractors on show. It can be found at www.bathandwestshowground.com/events/the-somerset-vintage-classic-tractor-show-22
This year due to our Queens 70th anniversary they will be having one shed just for Massey Ferguson tractors and hope to exhibit one MF tractor for each year of her reign i.e. 1952 through to 2022 so I have entered my 1965 MF 2130
This event should produce some good show pictures and I expect they will be found on the same web site after the weekend
Bob UK


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

R S Atter said:


> 23/1/22
> Doesn’t seem that long ago I went to my last Vintage tractor show in 2021 over here in England, but this week I will be getting my tractor ready for its first tractor show in 2022 next weekend
> The Royal Shepton and Mallet showground in the west of England are hosting the indoor show that normally has over 200 tractors on show. It can be found at www.bathandwestshowground.com/events/the-somerset-vintage-classic-tractor-show-22
> This year due to our Queens 70th anniversary they will be having one shed just for Massey Ferguson tractors and hope to exhibit one MF tractor for each year of her reign i.e. 1952 through to 2022 so I have entered my 1965 MF 2130
> ...


Looking forward to the pictures!


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

R S Atter said:


> 23/1/22
> Doesn’t seem that long ago I went to my last Vintage tractor show in 2021 over here in England, but this week I will be getting my tractor ready for its first tractor show in 2022 next weekend
> The Royal Shepton and Mallet showground in the west of England are hosting the indoor show that normally has over 200 tractors on show. It can be found at www.bathandwestshowground.com/events/the-somerset-vintage-classic-tractor-show-22
> This year due to our Queens 70th anniversary they will be having one shed just for Massey Ferguson tractors and hope to exhibit one MF tractor for each year of her reign i.e. 1952 through to 2022 so I have entered my 1965 MF 2130
> ...


That would be amazing. 70 tractors all lined up.


----------

